# أجهزة ومعدات مكافحة الحريق



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 أبريل 2010)

*أجهزة ومعدات مكافحة* *الحريق*​ *
**
* *معدات **إطفاء الحريق **اليدوية المتنقلة*
هي المعدات اليدوية المتنقلة " المكافحة الأولية " والتي تسـتعمل لمكافحة الحريق في أول مراحله من قبل الأشـخاص العاديين المتواجدين في المبنى ، ويجب أن تكون المطفأة اليدوية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية والمعتمدة من الجهات المختصة ، وتعد مطفأة البودرة الجافة أفضل المطفآت المستخدمة لإطفاء حرائق المركبات على الإطلاق لكونها لا تسبب أضرارا مادية ومعنوية من جراء استخدامها ، وتنقسم أنواع المطفأت اليدوية إلى :-
*
**1- مطفأة الماء المضغوط ( **A **)*
عبارة عن أسطوانة معباة بالماء تحت ضغط غاز خامل ، وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الأخشاب والأوراق والنسيج والبلاستيك .. انتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام هذا النوع لإطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي أو حرائق الزيوت والشحوم أو المعادن. ومطفأة الماء تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارة المواد المشتعلة.*
*
*2- مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( **BC )**
*أسطوانة من الصلب تحتوي على غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي تم ضغطه لدرجة الإسالة ويستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والشحوم والأصباغ وحرائق الكهرباء والسوائل سريعة الاشتعال . يعمل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون على خنق اللهب وتبريد درجة الحرارة ، ينطلق بدرجة حرارة (76 تحت الصفر) ، المطفأة ضعيفة التأثير في الهواء الطلق، تتبدد بفعل الريح ،تصدر صوتاً قوياً عند الاستخدام. 

*3- مطفأة الرغوة ( **B )*
اسطوانة معبأة بالماء ومواد عضوية تنتج الرغوة ( الفوم ) وتستخدم المطفأة لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والبترول والشحم والأصباغ .. أنتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام المطفأة مع حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي .تعمل على عزل سطح المادة عن الأكسجين والتبريد لاحتوائه الماء. 
*4- مطفأة البودرة الكيماوية الجافة ( **D )**
*أسطوانة معبأة بالبودرة الكيماوية الجافة وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الكحول والبترول والأصباغ والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والمعادن ( ماغنسيوم - صوديوم - بوتاسيوم ) ، تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة. 

*5- مطفأة الهالون ( أبخرة السوائل المخمدة )*
لا يفضل استخدام هذا النوع لأن الأبخرة الناتجة عنه سامة وتؤثر على مستخدميها وخاصة في الأماكن المغلقة .لأنه على قاعدة من الكلور والفلور والبروم وكلها غازات سامة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون . وهو مطفأ جيد لجميع أنواع الحرائق .
*6- بطانية الحريق**
*يستخدم غطاء الحريق ( بطانية الحريق ) في المطابخ يتم سحب البطانية من داخل العلبة وفتحها بالكامل وتغطية الحريق بها لمنع الأكسجين .
*
**معدات إطفاء الحريق الثابتة ( التلقائية )**
*هي أنظمة الإطفـاء المنتجة للماء أو لوسائط الإطفاء الأخــرى التي تتناسب مع نوع المـواد المعرّضة للاحتراق ( ثاني أكسيد الكربون CO2 على سبيل المثال)، تعمل آلياً على إطفاء الحرائق فور اندلاعها ولها التأثير الفاعل في حماية الموقع من تفاعل الحرائق وتطورها وانتشارها . وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء على إطلاق كميات من رذاذ الماء لتنتشر على المادة المشتعلة فتعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارتها إلى ما دون درجة الاشتعال ، وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء الأخرى على قواعد الخنق والتبريد وإفساد جو الاشتعال. بالإمكان تركيب أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء في كافة المواقع التي لا تتأثر بالماء ، فهي تتحكم بالحرائق بسرعة وفاعلية، ولها تأثيرها الفاعل في تخفيف درجةتركيز دخان الحريق والغازات السامة المنبعثة منه بتأثير من بخر الماء المنبعث ، ورذاذ مياه الإطفاء. 
بكرات الإطفاء: 
هي وسائل إطفاء تستخدم لمكافحة حرائق النوع الأول وتعمل على قاعدة تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة. مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة فيها هي الماء ويمنع استخدامها لمكافحة حرائق الأجهزة الكهربائية. وتوجد في معظم الأبنية والمنشآت ، وهي أحد تجهيزات الوقاية الرئيسية والهامة في المواقع المختلفة.

*استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء اليدوية**
*يعتبر أهم من توفير أجهزة الإطفاء في مواقـع العمل هو عملية تدريب الأشخاص كيفية قيامهم باستعمالها وعلى كيفية التشغيل والاستخدام أمراً ضرورياً ونوجز فيما يلي بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بعملية تشغيل المطفأت : -
1- عند استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء يجب اختيار الموقع القريب من الحريق بحيث يكون هذا الموقع مأموناً بحيث يسهل منه التراجع عند اللزوم دون عناء أو مشقة، ويفضـل أن يكون قريباً ما أمكن من الأبواب أو المخارج الاخرى0 وإذا كان الحريق خارج المبنى فيجب أن يكون موقع أجهزة الإطفاء أعلى مستوى الريح 0
2- يعتبر خفض قامة الشخص عند قيامه بمكافحة الحريق من الوسائل المفيدة لتفادى خطر دخان وحرارة الحريق كما تيسر له الاقتراب من موقع الحريق 0
3- يجب التأكد تماماً من إخماد الحريق قبل مغادرة الموقع بحيث لا يتوقع عودة اشتعاله مرة أخرى 0

*كيفية استخدام مطفأت الماء*
يصوب الماء المندفع من المطفأة أسفل مواقع اللهب ويجرى تغيير الاتجاه في جميـع المساحة المشتعل فيها النار ، ويراعى غمر الأجزاء الساخنة بالماء بعد القيام بإطفاء لهب الحريق وفى حالة الحرائق التي تنتشر فى اتجاه عمودي فيجب مكافحة الأجزاء السفلي ثم الاتجاه إلى أعلى 0

*كيفية استخدام المطفأت الرغوية*
في حالة وجود سائل مشتعل داخل إناء يراعى توجيه الرغاوى إلى الجدار الداخلي للوعاء فوق مستوى السائل حتى يمكن للرغاوى أن تتكون وتنتشر فـوق سطح السائل وعندما يكون ذلك متعذراً فانه في الإمكان أن تلقى الرغاوى أعلى موقع النيران بحيث يمكنها السقوط فوق سطح السائل حيث تستقر وتكون طبقة متماسكة ، ويراعى عدم توجيه الرغاوى مباشرة على سطح السائل لان ذلك يجعل الرغاوى تندفع اسفل سطح السائل المشتعل حيث تفقد الكثير من خواصها المؤثرة هذا بالإضافة إلى احتمال تناثر السائل المشتعل خارج الإناء .

*كيفية استخدام مطفأت المسحوق الجاف وثاني أكسيد الكربون وأبخرة السوائل المخمدة*
في حالة حدوث حرائق بعبوات تحوى سوائل قابلة للالتهاب أو عندما تنسكب هذه السوائل فوق الأرضيات يراعى توجيه المطفأة ( المسحوق الجاف- ثاني أكسيد الكربون- أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) تجاه اقرب طرف للنيران ثم تجرى عملية كسح سريعة في اتجاه أبعد طرف وتعاد هذه الحركة حتى يتم إطفاء الحـريق ، أما إذا كان الحريق فى سائل يتساقط من مستوى مرتفع فيجب توجيه المطفأة إلى اسفل نقطة ثم تحريكها بسرعة إلى أعلى 0 وعند حدوث حريق بأجهزة وتركيبات كهربائية توجه المطفأة في اتجاه مستقيم ناحية الحريق ، وعندما تكون التجهيزات الكهربائية مغلقة داخل جهاز فتصوب المطفأة في اتجاه الفتحات الموجودة بجسم الغلاف حتى يمكن نفاذها إلى الداخل 0 

*كيفية استخدام بطانية الحريق *
إمساك بطانية الحريق يكون من الطرف الأعلى بالقرب من سطح المادة المشتعلة ويتم تحريك البطانية من الجهة العليا وبحذر لتغطية الجسم المشتعل أو الوعاء .

*دليل الوقاية من الحريق
وأسلوب التصرف في حالة حدوث حريق**
*يجب أن يلم العاملين بالتصرفات الواجب اتخاذها للوقاية من حدوث حريق وكذلك كيفية التصرف عند حدوث حريق ويتضمن ذلك إجراءات الإعلان والأخطار عن حدوث الحريق وقواعد الإخلاء وتدابير المكافحة الأولية للحريق لحين وصول رجال الإطفاء المختصين وتدريب جميع العاملين على هذه التصرفات أمر واجب للتأكد من قيامهم بواجباتهم عند حدوث حريق 0

*(1) التفتيش والفحص الدوري على أماكن العمل*
يعتبر التفتيش الدوري على كافة مواقع العمل حتى لو كانت جميع المباني مصممة تصميماً صحيحاً ومزودة بمستلزمات الوقاية من الحريق من أهم أعمال لجنة السلامة والصحة المهنية ويجب ان يشمل التفتيش الحالات الآتية :- 
- عمليات التخزين وخاصة المواد سريعة الاشتعال أو المواد التي تساعد على الاشتعال أو المواد التي تشتعل ذاتياً 0
- مصادر الشرر وغيرها من المصادر الحرارية .
- التأكد من توافر وسلامة أجهزة أطفاء الحريق وصلاحيتها للتشغيل 0
- التأكد من تنفيذ تعليمات النظافة العامة وتجميع وتصريف العوادم وغيرها 0 

*(2) النظافة ومنع التدخين وحمل أعواد الثقاب والولاعات والتخزين السليم *
- يجب منع التدخين نهائياً في أماكن العمل التي تتوافر بها مواد قابلة للاشتعال.
- وضع لافتات ( ممنوع التدخيـــن ) في المناطق المحظور فيها التدخين وتنفيذ هذه التعليمات بدقة من المشرفين والزوار والعاملين 0
- يحظر حمل الكبريت والولاعات في الأماكن المحظور فيها التدخين 0
- لا تخزن المواد القابلة للاشتعال في أوعية مكشوفة أو زجاجية ( جفف ما ينسكب من هذه المواد بسرعة ولا تخزنها بجوار مصادر الحرارة كالمواقد والمدافئ ).
- حافظ دائماً على ضرورة عدم وجود أي أوراق أو مخلفات فـوق الأسطح أو في الحدائق أو حول المباني لسهولة استعمالها بآي شرارة تلمسها .
- تأكد من إطفاء أعواد الثقاب أو بقايا السجاير قبل إلقائها في الأوعية المخصصة لذلك .
- يجب أن تحرق الفضـلات في محارق خاصة ولا يتم ذلك في الهـواء الطلق وخاصـة في الأيام العاصفة أو على بعـد يقل عن 50 قدماً من المباني . *العناية بمطفأة الحريق **
*يجب أن نتعرف على مكونات مطفأة الحريق وهي :-
o جسم المطفأة: هو الجسم المعدني الذي يحتوي مواد الإطفاء. 
o الخرطوم : هو الجزء الذي تمر عبره مواد الإطفاء من جسم المطفأة إلى فوهة القذف. (قد لا يوجد خرطوم في المطفآت ذات الأحجام الصغيرة ). 
o مسمار الأمان : هو الحلقة المعدنية الخاصة بتثبيت ذراع التشغيل، والمخصصة لمنع انطلاق مواد الإطفاء نتيجة الضغط الخطأ على ذراع التشغيل. 
o مقبض الحمل : هو الجزء المعدني الثابت الذي يستخدم لحمل المطفأة. 
o ذراع التشغيل : هو الجزء المعدني المتحرك الذي يعلو مقبض الحمل، وهو أداة تشغيل المطفأة وإطلاق مواد لإطفاء. 
o مؤشر الضغط : هو الجزء الذي يظهر صلاحية المطفأة ( يلاحظ وجود مؤشر الضغط في جميع المطفآت القياسية عدا مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون التي تختبر صلاحيتها عن طريق الوزن أو الصيانة ).*
**انتبه .. *
1- يجب التأكد من صلاحية مطفأة الحريق لأنها هي الرفيق الوفي لحمايتك من الحريق لحظة حدوثه .
2- راقب المؤشر الموجود بالمطفأة – وكذلك وزن المطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون .
3- راقب تاريخ الصيانة المدون على المطفأة .
4- اتصل بالشركة المتخصصة كل 6 شهور لإجراء الصيانة الوقائية للمطفأة .
5- أتصل بالشركة المتخصصة فوراً لإعادة تعبئة مطفأة الحريق عن استخدامها وإفراغ عبوتها .
6- حدد موقع أجهزة الإطفاء الموجودة لديك وضع نظام ترقيم لها.

*يجب على أي شخص يكتشف حريقاً أن يفعل ما يأتي :-*
1- أن يكسر زجاج إنذار الحريق لتشغيله . 
2- أن يتصل فوراً برقم هاتف الطوارئ لاستدعاء فرق الإطفاء. 
3- أن يكافح الحريق إذا أمكن باستخدام أقرب مطفأة مناسبة لنوع الحريق كما يأتي :-
- إمساك المطفأة جيداً بواسطة مقبض الحمل.  
- اسحب مسمار الأمـــان بالمطفـأة . 
- وجه فوهة المطفأة إلى قاعدة اللهب. 
- اضغط على المقبض لتشغيل المطفـأة. 
- تحريك مواد الإطفاء على قاعدة النار يميناً ويساراً 
4-أن يتأكد أن المكان الذي يقف فيه لا يشكل خطورة عليه وأنه باستطاعته الهروب إذا انتشر الحريق . *
*5- عند استخدام مطفأة الحريق اليدوية في الهواء الطلق يراعى الوقوف مع اتجاه الريح على مسافة مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار من النار .
*كيف تتصرف إذا شب الحريق؟*
1- لا تحاول إطفاء الحريق إلا إذا كان صغيراً وكنت واثقاً أنك قادر على إخماده .
2- إذا كان الحريق كبير . غادر غرفتك وأغلق الباب خلفك وشغل جهاز الإنذار .
3- في حالة وجود دخان كثيف يكون التدحرج على الأرض أفضل وسيلة لوجود الهواء النقي .
4- تحسس الباب والمقبض بظاهر يدك فإذا لم يكن ساخناً افتح بحذر وأخرج .
5- إذا وجدت الباب ساخناً عند ملامسته فلا تفتحه .
6- انزع الستائر وافتح الغرفة لتهويتها وطرد الدخان .

*اشتراطات السلامة الواجب توافرها عند إعداد مشروع الوقاية من الحريق 
بالمنشآت الصناعية والتجارية والإدارية والمدارس والمنازل*

عند البدء في التفكير في إنشاء أى مبنى يجب الوضع في الاعتبار في المقام الاول قواعد السلامة بهذا المبنى الامر الذي يتطلب دراسة جيدة لطبيعة المبنى والتعرف على مدى تعرضه لخطر الحريق ، وذلك يستوجب دراسة النشاط المزاول بداخله ومراحله وخواص المواد المستخدمة من حيث خطورتها ومدى قابليتها للاحتراق وأيضاً عدد العاملين بالمكان ا, قاطنى المبنى وأماكن تواجدهم ومدى تعرضهم للخطر عند حدوث حريق . وعلى ضوء هذه الدراسة يتم أقرار التوصيات الواجب تنفيذها للوقاية من مخاطر الحريق متبعاً الاسس التالية :-
*
أولاً التوصيات المتعلقة بعناصر تكوين المبنى*
1- تدرس ا لعناصر التي يتكون منها المبنى ومدى مقاومتها للنيران لكى تتناسب مع النشاط المزاول .
2- تحدد الفتحات الموجودة بالحزائط والاسقف والارضيات والتي يسهل نفاذ لهب وحرارة الحريق من خلالها ثم تقرر التوصيات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمكان ويتضمن ذلك ما يلي :-
- تركيب أبواب مقاومة للنيران .
- استبدال أبواب ليست مقاومة للنيران بأخرى مقاومة للنيران
- غلق الابواب تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق .
- تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران بالشابيك أو ستائر معدنية في بعض الحالات .
3-جعل الاسقف أو الارضيات من مواد مقاومة للنيران .
4-الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمناور ومواقع السلالم والمصاعد ( تبطين الحوائط بعناصر غير قابلة للاشتعال وتركيب أبواب مقاومة للحريق )
5- مواد الانشاء الخاصة بأماكن التخزين أو استخدام السوائل البترولية أو المواد والسوائل الخطرة القابلة للالتهاب ( مواقع تخزين هذه المواد – المواد التي تصنع منها العبوات – إقامة مباني التخزين من مواد مقاومة للنيران – وسائل التهوية داخل المخزن ) .
6- تقسيم الحيز الكبير بإقامة فواصل للاقلال من حجمه حتى لا ينتشر الحريق .

*ثانياً التوصيات المتعلقة بمسالك الهروب :*
تعتبر مسالك الهروب من الموضوعات الحيوية لاتصالها بسلامة وأمن الارواح داخل المباني ، لذالك ينبغى اعطائها العناية الكافية ويلزم تحديد عدد العاملين في كل جزء من اجزاء المبنى وعل ضوء ذلك تقرر مسالك النجاة التى تتناسب مع الخطورة بحيث يضمن خروج العاملين عند حدوث حريق الى مكان يجدوا فيه الامن والسلامة وتتضمن التوصيات التالية :-
1-أن تفتح الابواب للخارج وتكون سهلة الفتح ولا يسمح بتثبيتها بحيث يتعذر فتحا وقد يشترط أن تترك الابواب مفتوحة طوال فترة العمل اذا استدعى الامر ذلك ( اذا كان النشاط المزاول شديد الخطورة )
2-ملائمة العتبات والردهات الموصلة للسلالم أو الابواب .
3-إزالة العوائق التى تعترض المخارج .
4-توضيح مواقع المخارج المستعملة كمسالك هروب مع توضيح طريق فتح الابواب .
5-تركيب فواصل وأبواب مانعة للدخان بالطرق الموصلة لمسالك الهروب ( من مواد مقاومة للنيران لمدة نصف ساعة على الاقل وتظل مغلقة بصفة دائمة وتعمل على سد الفتحات باحكام ـ تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران للابواب أو الفتحات ) . 
6- السلالم ومدى كفايتها وما يتطلب بها من توصيات .

*التوصيات المتعلقة بالاضاءة والتجهيزات الكهربائية*
1- تقرر حالة التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية ومدى مطابقتها للاصول الفنية .
2- تعطى أهمية للتوصيلات المؤقتة الاضطرارية .
3- تفحص لوحات المصهرات لتقدير مدى مطابقتها للاصول الفنية .
4- التوصية بتجهيز المبنى بالتركيبات الكهربائية المأمونة المانعة من حدوث اشعاعات حرارية من المصابيح أو صدور مؤثرات حرارية اخرى بالاماكن التى تحوى ابخرة أو غازات أو أتربة قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار .
5- التوصية بتوفير الاضاءة الاحتياطية ان لزم الامر ذلك خاصة بمواقع مسالك الهروب .
6- الاضاءة بواسطة البطاريات المتنقلة ( اليدوية )
7- توفر وسيلة سهلة لقطع التيار الكهربائي لامكان استخدامها بسهولة عند اللزوم .
8- التأكد من القيام بأعمال الصيانة الدورية للتركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية بصفة منتظمة .
9- التوصية بإضاءة اللوحات التوضيحية لمسالك الهروب .

*نظريتي الإشتعال والأطفاء*​​*معدات مكافحة الحريق*​​*أجهزة إنذار الحريق*​​
​


----------



## نجرو555 (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## safety113 (4 أبريل 2010)

مبروك التميز
وشكرا اخي فرقد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 أبريل 2010)

مبروك التميز
موضوع جميل
ولكني كرأي شخصي
أرى أنه علينا عند نقل موضوع معين أن نزيد عليه من خبراتنا الشخصية ومن مواقع أخرى ونضع بعض الصور التوضيحية
وأن يكون كملف مرفق
مما يساهم في إغناء الموضوع


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي safety ومبروك عليك وانشاء الله النجاح الدائم في جميع المجالات مشكوووور اخي العزيز


----------



## م.ادريس (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم ولكن اريد معلومات عن التصنيع والتعبئه والاسماء العلمية والتجارية لمواد الاطفاء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (31 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## agharieb (18 مارس 2011)

thank you ver much


----------



## hotfair (27 مارس 2011)

ارجوا ايضاحات بالفديو والصور


----------



## sami20 (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
مطلوب منى كشف بالمعدات والاجهزة الواجب توفرها بورشة صيانة وتركيب اجهزة الوقاية والسلامة ,واجهزة مكافحة الحريق.
وذلك حسب مواصفات ادارة الدفاع المدنى بدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة.
ارجو المساعدة العاجلة
مع الشكر


----------



## مندى صابر عبدالله (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------

